# how much does an 86 300zx na weigh?



## quakefiend420 (Jun 1, 2004)

i've seen in the doorjamb it says gvwr is 3600lbs...but i'm told thats what the vehicle is rated to carry, car weight included...so i'm wondering how much does the car itself weigh?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Search...http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=80628


----------

